# Grumpy Bird



## COUNTESS (Oct 1, 2011)

Very Recently My Pigeon Has Become Nasty. She Nips,hard As She Can, When I Put My Hand Into Her Cage. I Cant Understand Why Her Attitude Has Changed. When I First Rescued Her She Was Exhausted And Frightened. She Would Wing Slap Me When I Would Put My Hand Into Her Cage. Then After,(Not Too Long,)Awhile She Became Comfortable With Me. She Danced When I Sang To Her, Hop Onto Her Shelf When I Tapped On It So I Could Clean Her Cage,(at Least Once A Day). SHE'D Permit,EVEN WELCOME Me To Stroke Her. The First She Became Nasty Was Just Recently But Got Over It In A Day. This Time I Was Away For 3 Days. I Left Extra Servings Of Water, Regular Food (pigeon Dove Mix) And Her Separate Safflower Seed Treat.Could She Actually Be Angry That I Was Absent ?CAN SOMEONE PERHAPS EXPLAIN THIS BEHAVIOR.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Comfortable with your presence does not always mean friendly
Pigeons are very socially active - but this mainly revolves around breeding and terretorial behaviour. If a pigeon sees you as another pigeon you are either "mate", "rival" or "security" - the only real physical interactions they have are "mating" or "fighting" - companionship for security is not really the 'family' bond most people seem to think. I've never seen 2 unmated birds preen for example, or cuddle up for companionship. They may share space happily, but do not seek physical contact from 'friends'. An attempt at physical contact is a breach of their personal space.

Dancing in your presence, hopping onto shelves you tap etc are all terretorial displays - either telling you "mine, go away" or equally possible "mine, look how sexy I am"

If she allowed you to or encouraged you to pet her it may be taken as a sexual stimulous - if it was a male I would expect him to start chasing, biting, cooing at you a lot and trying to get you to move, plus eventually trying to mount your hand.

However it is equally possible he.she was frightened and in 'shock' when you petted her rather than 'allowing' it. Birds are not easy to read.

From your description I would have guessed you had a male but females can be equally terretorial.

How do you know it is a hen?


----------



## sonic-skywalker (Aug 20, 2014)

My bird became the same way right before she started laying eggs. Only to me though. She likes guys now, which she used to hate. She actually invites people to pet her. I found this out one day. I couldn't take her out. I didn't have spare time but I pet her a bit. When I stopped, she looked at me, touched her beak to her back quickly and looked at me again. When I stroked her again she crouched down looking extremely happy. She won't do it with me anymore but she does with my male friends and cousins.


----------



## COUNTESS (Oct 1, 2011)

It's Been Just 3 Years Since I Rescued Her. She Was Always Pleasant. The First Time She Was Nasty To Me Was This August After We'd Been Away For 3 Days. Within About 4 Days She Was Calm Again. 
Interesting That You Mentioned Your Bird Has Gender Preferences. She Doesn't Like My Grandson (he Is Grown Man). He's Afraid Of Her. I Didn't Believe That She Was Nasty To Him Until We Came Back And She Nipped At Me. Never Thought She Could Be So Defensive.
(wonder If The Dog Sitter Did Something To Frighten Her) However After Less Than A Week She Was Her Usual Self, Cocking Her Head And Sort Of Dancing About, Eating Out Of My Hand.
Lately I've Been Giving Her Less Attention , Other Than Cleaning And Providing.it Does Seem That She Gets Unpleasant,temperamental, Like A Teen Age Girl When I Pay Her Less Attention. I Guess I'll Have To "baby" Her And Talk To Her More When I Clean And Feed Her. 
After I Had Her For Several Months, She Began To Lay A Couple Of Eggs, Approximately Monthly, And Has Just Tired Of The Latest Pair. I Remove The Eggs When They Feel Cold And I'm Sure That She's Lost Interest.


----------



## sonic-skywalker (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, Russy will actually charge my feet in an attempt to bite. When I put my hand down though, she backs off for a couple seconds to switch targets. I've been trying to give her more attention and I think taking her out for walks again will help ease the stress. I think it's the fact that we're both stubborn females. She probably sees me as her rival because I've always held onto the alpha position. I used to be her mama but since she has decided it's time to leave the nest, there can only be one alpha female in the flock.


----------

